# Christian Fellowship Definition/Resources?



## Heldveld (Mar 19, 2010)

I am looking for information on Christian fellowship (what is it?, what should one expect from the church/other believers(themselves)?)

I'm finding some passages (Eph 2:19-22/1 John 4 etc) but having a hard time putting things together.

Thanks


----------



## nHutain (Mar 23, 2010)

A bible search for "one another" turned up some good verses to look at regarding christian relationships. 

Nathan Hutain
Baptist
Mulberry, Ar


----------

